# Newbie today - Soke tomorrow



## Gentle Fist (Jan 6, 2006)

This is just plain sad.  Another place to buy rank and monk titles.....:bs1: 

http://www.mamwf.com/

For some image is more important than self improvement I guess....


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe I should skip the tests, save up $450, and just get a title.  Or better yet, hold a fund raiser for myself.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the same place Soke Calkins bought his rank from.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> This is the same place Soke Calkins bought his rank from.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


 
I thought that was the eagle fed?  Either way I thought this was quite comical..


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 6, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Maybe I should skip the tests, save up $450, and just get a title. Or better yet, hold a fund raiser for myself.


 
Ripoff!  Ripoff!  

I can get a rank certification in ANY style I want from Ashida Kim for under 1/10th the price!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought it was the eagle as well.  I've seen this site before, though... :miffer:-  it stinks.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 6, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Ripoff! Ripoff!
> 
> I can get a rank certification in ANY style I want from Ashida Kim for under 1/10th the price!
> 
> :rofl:


 
But can he recognize your hatchet throwing abilities?


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 6, 2006)

_Throwing Skill Recognition Certificate_  These Certificates are design to give the deserved recognition to those who practice throwing
KnifeHatchetStarSpear  Darts  
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Choose your level of skill:   Champion[/FONT]
 Master   Expert   Instructor   Student
Quality comparable to the Super Deluxe  series
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Complementary  listing in _The World Weapons Masters Directory_[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 6, 2006)

I beat my wife in a game darts the other day does that qualify?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 6, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> I beat my wife in a game darts the other day does that qualify?


 
Sounds like you qualify to me. Do you want to be 'Champion', 'Master', 'Instructor' or all of the above?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 6, 2006)

I wonder how much does it costs to get into the Hall of Fame...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

> The Martial Arts Masters World Federation issues Rank Recognition Certificates in order to raise the revenue needed for the various activities of the Federation.





> Official Sokeship Recognition Credentials, fully Recognized, Registered and Endorsed by The Martial Arts Masters World Federation Inc. Inclusive of Shokeship Certificate as head of your group, Certificate of Lifetime Membership to The World Masters Sokeship Council, Official Member Identification Card, and a complementary listing in The Workd Sokeship Council Directory.  Delivered in a protective cylindrical container to avoid damage during shipping.





> American Ninja Secret Society. Membership Certificate, this Certificate is only available to Lifetime Members of The Federation in The Ninja Division of The Martial Arts, this Certificate is comparable to The Classic Super Deluxe Certificate





> Doctor, PhD, in Martial Arts
> Recognition Certificate.
> Twenty years minimum of active Martial Arts practice is a requirement
> from the recipients of this unique designation. A complementary listing in to The World Martial Arts Doctor Faculty is included with this Magnificent Certificate,  11x17 top of the line ready to frame and display, delivered in cylindrical protective container to avoid damage during shipping.



You can even select to receive a _menkyo_.

I can't take it any more.


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> This is the same place Soke Calkins bought his rank from.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


 
Probably...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm moving this to Horror Stories.. Makes me skeered 

~Tess


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 6, 2006)

The whole American Ninja Secret Society did it for me though, if its on the web its obviously no longer a secret anymore.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 6, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> The whole American Ninja Secret Society did it for me though, if its on the web its obviously no longer a secret anymore.


 
Unless it's double secret probation.


----------



## Dalum (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know...  This "Classic Super Deluxe" sounds pretty good.  Can I get that without the fries and get onion rings instead?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, I'm a registered Soke for Kungate. 

I'm not a big believer in spending alot of cash on this though, so, I'm registered through Buds Budget Sokeships LLC, in Talliwacker Florida. They had a special last week, buy a 10th dan, get a sokeship for $1. It was a grueling interegation though of my skills. I had to send them a file to review, and think I mixed up the clips. I meant to show them my cane defence system (ie hitting big guy with unbrulla then running like hell) but instead sent the "Best of Ginger Lynn".  Seems they liked the stick work, so sent my award.  I got this neat certificate, suitable for use as a placemat, a ring that'll eventually be a dull grey color, and the right to join the this elite group.  I also for $19.95 can get an embroidered belt with my name and the word "Soke" on it, but it'll probably clash with my rhinestone studded Gi, so I skipped that.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 6, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> I thought that was the eagle fed? Either way I thought this was quite comical..


 
If you click on the certification link the certify through eagle.

V/R

Rick


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> If you click on the certification link the certify through eagle.


 
No surprise there.

Is this now a Soke-granting franchise?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 6, 2006)

Way to go Bob, you have made it to the elite status.

Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2006)

I may start a Soke-R-Us franchise. It's only $50 down, and you get an 11th dan with every 10th promotion.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> sent the "Best of Ginger Lynn". Seems they liked the stick work, so sent my award.


 
*snicker*


----------



## Dalum (Jan 6, 2006)

It's nice to see photoshop at work.  There's a thread on bullshido about the motivational posters that every pseudo-corporate suit has on their walls now.  I made a couple and put them up there.  Good stuff there!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats far from one of my better PS's. It's a quicky, and I owe much to a couple of chinese menus and Mad Magazine in it's creation.  I've got a few commision jobs in motion doing certs for schools. They're much nicer.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

I just spent WAY too much time on that web site. Googled some of their "World Martail Arts Masters". At least the schools listed exist. Check out the "Hall of Fame" Inductees.

P.T. Barnum was right.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob, I guess that this is now appropriate. :bow: 

If I send you a buck, can I get a copy of the tape? You can keep the cert.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2006)

Rofl!!!!!!


----------



## Xequat (Jan 6, 2006)

How can you guys say these things?  They are 10,000% politics-free!  It says so right there on the site in purple-and-white!


----------



## chinto01 (Jan 9, 2006)

This is just plain sad.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## KENPOJOE (Apr 2, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hey, I'm a registered Soke for Kungate.
> 
> I'm not a big believer in spending alot of cash on this though, so, I'm registered through Buds Budget Sokeships LLC, in Talliwacker Florida. They had a special last week, buy a 10th dan, get a sokeship for $1. It was a grueling interegation though of my skills. I had to send them a file to review, and think I mixed up the clips. I meant to show them my cane defence system (ie hitting big guy with unbrulla then running like hell) but instead sent the "Best of Ginger Lynn".  Seems they liked the stick work, so sent my award.  I got this neat certificate, suitable for use as a placemat, a ring that'll eventually be a dull grey color, and the right to join the this elite group.  I also for $19.95 can get an embroidered belt with my name and the word "Soke" on it, but it'll probably clash with my rhinestone studded Gi, so I skipped that.



The original link for the website is now a Japanese dating website! Don't tell the missus!
LOL!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------

